# ʇxǝʇ ʎɯ dıןɟ



## APuritansMind (Aug 14, 2009)

If you are interested, ˙ʇxǝʇ ɹnoʎ dıןɟ oʇ noʎ sʍoןןɐ ʇɐɥʇ ǝʇıs ƃuıʇsɹǝʇuı uɐ s,ǝɹǝɥʇ Flip My Text - Funny Text for Twitter Myspace Facebook YouTube & Blogs


----------



## Berean (Aug 14, 2009)

And a million other things too. We've lost Josh with this one for sure.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 14, 2009)

¡¡¡suıɐɹq ʇɐɹ


----------



## Houchens (Aug 14, 2009)

turmeric said:


> ¡¡¡suıɐɹq ʇɐɹ



Cute!


----------

